# Does proftpd support unicode?

## wildleaf

proftpd 支持unicode么？我在proftpd的网站上找了半天也没有说明。我自己的ftp上怎么也不能正确显示utf8 的中文文件名。

----------

## akar

 *Quote:*   

> proftpd 支持unicode么？ 我在proftpd的网站上找了半天也没有说明。

 

可能 支持UTF-8的責任不在它， 它也不會對文件使用的編碼有破壞的作用。 所以沒有人討論。

 *Quote:*   

> 我自己的ftp上怎么也不能正确显示utf8 的中文文件名。

 

如果是真的， 那就只要 伺服器的系統文件編碼是utf-8還有ftp客戶端也是支援 utf-8就可以。

請問你的客戶端是 gftp嗎？ 她支持utf-8，也用她測試一下。

請問 ftp 伺服器是用 utf-8的吧？

----------

## wildleaf

firefox 就支持utf-8了啊，我用firefox不可以阿。我现在怀疑是服务器的LANG设置，proftpd服务读取是哪里的设置呢？ 如何解决？

 *akar wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   proftpd 支持unicode么？ 我在proftpd的网站上找了半天也没有说明。 
> 
> 可能 支持UTF-8的責任不在它， 它也不會對文件使用的編碼有破壞的作用。 所以沒有人討論。
> 
>  *Quote:*   我自己的ftp上怎么也不能正确显示utf8 的中文文件名。 
> ...

 

----------

